# Need LGB locomotive light bulb



## d12bn (Dec 11, 2015)

I have a lgb 23171 I need the front light bulb replacement. There was not one in it but its a screw in type.

No hobby/train shops local so have to order or find a bulb at a different type of business.

Please where can I buy bulbs and what bulb? 
Thank


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd try Nicolas Smith Trains, they're in southeastern PA. Or Walthers, LGB US distributor.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Try TRAINLI.COM. Y ou should be able to get the phone number from the website.

They have a large stock of LGB parts.

Chuck


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to TRAINLI: http://www.trainli.com/cms.php?page_id=1

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## d12bn (Dec 11, 2015)

Not sure if these are right but don't want to pay $11 shipping 
http://www.trainli.com/60027-clear-screw-bulbs-p-6342.html

I need to find out a bulb number so I can find someone with reasonable shipping


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you know the voltage? We can do around $2 USPS


----------



## d12bn (Dec 11, 2015)

There was no bulb in the train which is the engine/locomotive front light. Best I can tell from a search it is 18 v but not sure. I measured the bulb housing at a little over 5mm. Any suggestions? Thanks 



Treeman said:


> Do you know the voltage? We can do around $2 USPS


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

If its the early starter set or 23171 engine I don't think it had voltage stabilization circuit so probably 18 or 24 volt bulb. Most likely 18 volt. Here is a good source for info. http://www.gbdb.info/index.php?l=english
Steve


----------



## d12bn (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks but $10 shipping 



SLemcke said:


> If its the early starter set or 23171 engine I don't think it had voltage stabilization circuit so probably 18 or 24 volt bulb. Most likely 18 volt. Here is a good source for info. http://www.gbdb.info/index.php?l=english
> Steve


----------



## d12bn (Dec 11, 2015)

I guess I'll try these 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-Trai...81af645&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=131396621559


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

All LGB bulbs that screw in are 18 volt and have a yellow/orangish tint.
Trainli has these in stock in the original color and clear.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it like the yellow/orange bulbs in the LGB turnout lanterns? I have a whole "card" of those and if it's the same, I can send you a couple.

BTW, I got my card of bulbs from BridgeMasters. They bought up the left-overs from LGB when the San Diego facility went out of business and would probably have any pieces you may need.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the card with the yellow bulbs is the correct one for all LGB screw base bulbs used in engines, caboose lanterns, passenger car lights in the roof.
When going to DCC these must be changed out for 24 volt versions, or have a resistor added in series/ upgrade to leds.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I've got whole pile of LEDs in 5mm Edison thread. These are the size of the lights in Chas Ro Overton passenger cars. I've also got some LEDs the next size up, that fit into the old Radio Shack bases used by their 12-14 V bulbs.

Where in the world are you located?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Do not use a Lionel bulb as these are 12 to 14 volts and LGB are 18 volts.
And for DCC users there are 24 volt bulbs (those that screw in sockets) available for these engines in clear.


----------

